# Fotos von amerikanischen Autos der 60er



## AvS (16. August 2002)

hi,

ich suche solche fotos. also fotos von chevrolet monte carlo, lincoln , ford mustang usw. 

am liebsten in höherer auflösung! 

danke schonmal


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. August 2002)

Nochmal, der Vollständigkeit halber:
http://gal.mvc.ru/gallery/pictures/cars/8.html +/- schauen 

/edit:
http://gal.mvc.ru/gallery/images//cars/YbEazWOO694.jpg
http://gal.mvc.ru/gallery/images//cars/n2pCs0zv759.jpg
/Kapro


----------



## Rentier (23. September 2002)

Foto ist von gestern, mit ner Canon PowerShot A40 gemacht.
Ging ordentlich ab die Kiste ... Wenn ihr mal die Moeglichkeit habt: Unbedingt ne Spritztour machen... Ist einfach nur ein geiles Gefuehl!


----------



## ponda (31. Oktober 2002)

@rentier: bei dem bild sind manche stellen unscharf und ein bisschen "pixelig". am meisten ist es hinten am wagen.
liegt das daran, dass du es komprimiert hast (hast du überhaupt?)
oder liegt es an der cam?
sorry, wenn ich jetzt müll rede, hab nicht so die große ahnung von fotos machen und cams.


----------



## Rentier (31. Oktober 2002)

Hmmm also es ist ein wenig komprimiert aber das sollte eigentlich kaum etwas an der Pixeligkeit aendern... Wo wir auch schon beim Problem sind...
Falls ich das unkomprimiert habe poste ich es noch einmal aber ich glaube eher die Cam kommt mit den unterschiedlichen Lichtverhaeltnissen und Spieelungen nicht wirklich klar.
Vorn ist es enorm hell und hinten wirds ordentlich dunkel... Wobei ich das Bild in der Aufloesung eigentlich nicht verarbeiten wuerde, is ja viel zu gross .


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Januar 2003)

Na da habt ihr ja nen schönen Spätsommertag gehabt, gestern.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------

